# Need advice on new Kayak



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Guys,
I am in the market for a kayak. I have seen a few used ones but having problems finding one with enough room. I am 6'4'' and would like to be comfy. Can anyone tell me a size or brand that may be compatable for me? I would like an ocean kayak with some features and durability. I would be more than happy to answer any questions. Thanks, Norm


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

I am 6'1, 245. I just got a WS Ride 135 and I love it, its roomy and I can stand up in it,,it is very stable...Good luck lookin, there is a lot to choose from and Im sure you will get several other recomendations....


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a malibu x-factor. you must try it. Malibus are known for their dry, comfortable ride. there is so much storage on it and even in it.


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

hobie outback -- cadillac ride, but not a durable as a ocean kayak....imo -- the mirage drive is perty dern sweet though.
i paddle a revo mostly and i'm 6'2", i'm not sure it would accomodate a person your caliber NC-Norm-WB -- it might be just a lil too tight.


----------



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

*New YAK*

Norm, I just bought a Ride 135 at ARC on the Peninsula - $700 for the boat with a $50 manufacturer rebate. At that price its the basic boat, not tricked out, but its a good price.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Worm...*

I am 6 "4 240 lbs and I just bought an Ocean Kayak Prowler Trident Angler 13 for $800 from Appomattox in Farmville VA. Great boat for big guys. I love the rod pod to store rods in while you are paddling out in the ocean. The sonar shield, once I get a fish finder, will be nice as well. Google this boat. I got mine in camo and love it.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

I will weigh in on the Ride 135 as well. I am 6'5" 240ish lbs and it is as stable and fast as I could ever want. I love it.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Malibu Kayaks Pro 2 Tandem Kayak*



pier_man0909 said:


> I have a malibu x-factor. you must try it. Malibus are known for their dry, comfortable ride. there is so much storage on it and even in it.


As followup on the above concerning malibu's here is a paste from the NC Forum about a Kayak I just ordered.

Well;

I broke down, cashed in some 401K money and bought me a fishing kayak. Not gonna use in the surf (at least not for now as my wife says) but gonna use it big time in the creeks on the Cape Fear side of Ft Fisher as well as in the tail race behind Lake Murray here in Columbia, SC where they stock some good rainbows and browns. Also gonna use it to fish for some big fresh water Strippers here in Lake Murray

Bought a Malibu Kayaks Pro 2 Tandem Kayak from Boaters world fully decked out for fishing so that me and my boys and my wife can use it together.

Here is the link to the kayak,,,http://www.boatersworld.com/product/363830027.htm?bct=t13046503;ciboat-motor;ciboats;cikayak-


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

norm i have a x-factor its about as roomy as you can get i am 6'4'' 290.my granddaughter is 4'0'' 63bls.i have the gator seat for her we go out with no problems.with her in my seat gets a little wet but not that bad.with me only i stay nice and dry been in some water and winds i didn't did to be in and it was very stable.i really can't say anything bad about the x-factor i think its a great yak now i have only been in 4 other kinds of yak and they were ok but my size and a granddaughter who loves to fish it was a great fit for me.


----------



## Rolo (Nov 6, 2008)

The Malibu X-factor is a great "big man" kayak. This yak came out to compete with the first of the "big man" kayaks, the Cobra fish and dive. I have a Cobra FnD and I still love mine. I have had this yak for years and I have to admit that I had my fnd before the X-factor came out or I might have bought the X-factor. Malibu had some production problems a few years back but they seem to have things back on track. I have been hearing good things. 

There are a lot of choices out ther now. It kind of depends on where you are going to fish and personal preference. If you are going to fish ponds, small rivers or tidal creeks in the marsh you may want to think about the length of the boat. A slightly shorter yak would have an advantage. If you are going to fish open ocean or large bodies of water, you may want to think about a slightly longer yak. The length usually helps with speed and covering distance. 

You may want to look at these:

Ocean Kayak Trident, Big Game, Prowler - great yaks but the prowlers are a wet ride.
Wilderness The Ride, Tarpoon 14 and 16 - great yaks with good speed however not as much weight capacity.
Cobra Fish and Dive - great company great yak, slow but stable and more capacity that anyone out there. Kind of heavy. (love mine)
Malibu X-factor - great yak with a great deack layout, faster that the FnD but slightly longer. Kind of heavy. (love these and may buy one soon)

Malibu has a couple of new kayaks just out. The Stealth 14 and the stealth 12 and the X-13. The new Stealth yaks just came out and have a lot of cool features like a built in bait well. Looks like the X-factor hull only slight changes in the lay out of the deck. I'm waiting on reviews of the Stealth 14 but for now that kayak looks very cool!

Let me know if I can help or answer questions,

Rolo


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

Rolo said:


> Malibu has a couple of new kayaks just out. The Stealth 14 and the stealth 12 and the X-13. The new Stealth yaks just came out and have a lot of cool features like a built in bait well. Looks like the X-factor hull only slight changes in the lay out of the deck. I'm waiting on reviews of the Stealth 14 but for now that kayak looks very cool!
> 
> Let me know if I can help or answer questions,
> 
> Rolo


I believe the stealth models wont be available for purchase until jan-feb. I think that you can pre order them from some dealers though.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Boaters world has the 14 ft Malibu X-factor fully loaded including an Apex 1 Seat for $1175.00 and here is the linkhttp.

http://www.boatersworld.com/product/363830035.htm?bct=t13046503;ciboat-motor;ciboats;cikayak-


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

malibu just started running a rebate program a couple days ago and will last until jan 15. you can receive either 50, 75, or $100 back, depending on how much you spend. only valid on in store purchases.


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

Guys,
Thank you very much for your well informed info. With all the great responses I was able to put together a good gameplan while shopping.Well, I'm stoked! I went to a local kayak outfit(hook line paddle) here in Wilmington and they outfitted me the kayak I was looking for. I went with a Native and the mdel is a Magic. It is 14.5 ft with all the room I could ever want. I also comes with a lifetime warranty(who does that anymore?). It has a very open floor plan with lots of room for personal ad ons. I took it out today for 6 hours and had a blast in the creeks. I will be heading out to the fort next weekend and hope to see some of you there. Again, thanks to all who chimed in. Norm
:fishing:


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

NC-Norm-WB said:


> Guys,
> I also comes with a lifetime warranty(who does that anymore?).
> :fishing:


malibus come with a lifetime warranty as well. never paddled a native but the people I know that have them like them a lot.


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

Check out www.kayakcity.com. They have some SUPER great deals going on right now.

Here is one I just found.
http://kayakcity.com/weekdayspecials.html Scroll down until you see the Ocean Kayak Prowler Trident 13 Fishermans Pkg. or the WS Tarpon 130 Pkg.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

NC-Norm-WB said:


> Guys,
> Thank you very much for your well informed info. With all the great responses I was able to put together a good gameplan while shopping.Well, I'm stoked! I went to a local kayak outfit(hook line paddle) here in Wilmington and they outfitted me the kayak I was looking for. I went with a Native and the mdel is a Magic. It is 14.5 ft with all the room I could ever want. I also comes with a lifetime warranty(who does that anymore?). It has a very open floor plan with lots of room for personal ad ons. I took it out today for 6 hours and had a blast in the creeks. I will be heading out to the fort next weekend and hope to see some of you there. Again, thanks to all who chimed in. Norm
> :fishing:


Thats an excelent choice NC. You'll love :fishing: out of it for sure!
I have an OK prowler Trident 15 right now. Saw a couple of Native Magics on the water since .Wishin i would have looked at those.
Maybe the economy and the stock market will be better in the Spring of 09.
If so maybe a can add a Magic 14 and build me a kayak fleet.I can see the look my wifes gonna give me now
Good Luck with the fishin .Hope you post some good reports.


----------

